# Tiredness after eating



## NickySu (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi all,I was wondering if anyone else experiences intense excessive tiredness after meals? I was diagnosed with IBS about 6 months ago and just about muddle along (worst symptoms are bloating, constipation and escaping gas!) But recently this uncontollable tiredness has been happening after meals. I eat in moderation, healthily and have not changed my diet. Just the last couple of months, this has come on. If this is normal with IBS then OK, if not...back to the doctors huh.Thank you in advance for any replies, and I am ever so pleased to find this forum full of people in a similar boat. All the best guys. xxx


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Mine was never eating related, it would just show up in the afternoon and stick around for the rest of the day.Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You could have your Doc check your sugar levels....Maybe your level is dropping off too rapidly instead of lowering slowly after eating???I duuno. Ask your Doc.BQ


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hithis tiredness after eating happened to me a few years ago during one of the worst flairs of ibs i ever had. it lasted for about 5 months, i would literally not be able to keep my eyes open half an hour after eating a meal, even a very small one. after many tests i was told that i had a CONGESTED LIVER. this sounds bad, but really it is just a case of doing a liver detox. IT IS A GOOD IDEA to see your doctor though, because as BQ said, it may also be your sugar levels peaking and troughing, which could relate to hypoglacemia. best to get it checked out.cheersIan


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

From the research and advice I have uncovered to date, lethargy and fatigue are symptoms within IBS. However, the advice already given is excellent - consult your doctor, if only to mke them more aware of the bigger picture of what is happening. Like all IBS symptoms, the tests may indicate towards IBS by the elimination of other potential causes. I also believe that it is natural for the human body to feel tired after food (to aid digestion; also, why do some cultures have siesta's?), but get it checked out to satisfy your own peace of mind.I feel tired more frequently that I used to ---- to accomadate this feeling I have tried a few things; eating small meals more frequently, and exercising/attending to my activity levels to hel me stay in control of these feelings. Any good?


----------



## NickySu (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow thanks guys that is so informative. I shall call my doctor and make an appointment. Better safe than sorry. I thought I could simply put it down to the IBS, but it's best to get it checked just in case its not. Thanks again.Nicky xxx


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

I have exatly the same, it is common with ibs, nothing to do with liver.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi RhonamalonyHave you ever had your liver professionally checked for congestion or sluggishness? Look it up. the symptom not only fits EXACTLY with liver congestion but also SOME people may suffer with the fatigue after eating who also suffer from IBS, As the liver has alot to do when it come to digestion aamong other things, the extra work it has to do casues fatigue. tiredness after eating can also be a sign of dehydration, Hypoglycemia, gall bladder issues, and over or under production of stomach acids, and lack of digestive enzymes not to mention constipation, that indirectly causes the slower emptying times of teh stomach to accommodate for the congestion in teh intestines and colon. saying its a normal part of IBS is simply adding another symptom to teh list that can be easily fixed if you take the time to get it checked out. although i give out my oppinions on SOME issues that people post on this board, teh advice i give freely is NO SUBSTITUTE for an actual medical diagnosis, by a GP which should be the next step as it obviously bothers the person enough to seek advice on a discussion board. and before you go off on a bender, i really really do know what i am talking about and would not give out any opinions with out sound physical and knowledgable reasons. I am not a GP but i am qualified. (Bacterial biology, London.) Ian


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

If I had this after all food I could understand but it is never after dinner mostly after lunch and sometimes breakfast. It does disappear after about 15 mins and I am fine again so I am positive it is none of the things you mention.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Good god, you have just given your self the answer. but anyway, get it checked out and see for your self.ian


----------



## libran (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes I get this too. I really have to fight to stop myself lying down. It feels as though my blood pressure drops. I have thought it might be an allergy. But it seems to happen whatever I eat. I also start blowing up and feel tired and irritable until I can release gas. Like you it doesn't seem to happen after evening meal. I now try to put off eating for as long as possible and have started having diet shakes at 1pm and waiting until 5 -6 pm to eat food I enjoy like meat, veggies etc. I try to avoid fibre as much as possible.I have had IBS with these symptoms for as long as I can remember. My symptoms are so weird and unpredictable I try not to talk about it. eg Eating chocolate when I am full of gas helps! So does coffee.I am better if I am upright moving around. It's an ongoing mystery!!It's so reassuring to know others have the same and I am not totatally mad!


----------



## jasonibs9 (Dec 1, 2008)

i have the exact same thing going on too where i'm very tired and my eyes get heavy , feel like I need to lay down immediately .. Don't freak out over what they are all saying it May be... 99% of the time its nothing more then ibs.


----------



## Sugarbugg23 (Jan 6, 2009)

When you were diagnosed if they put you on any kind of anti spasmatics to take when you eat, some of those can also cause the fatigue. The two anti spasmatics I have tried made me so tired, I gave up on them unless I have been in a fit of the IBS for a few days and want to be "cautious". I did talk to my doctor about it and he switched me off the Bentayl *sp* So if your fatigue is bothering you, I would mention it to the doctor.....


----------

